# Shark, Shark PRO, Shark Pro Plus



## MisterG (Sep 17, 2010)

I am thinking about purchasing one of the three Shark units. I am leaning toward the PRO Plus...what some others experience and opinions? Also, when cutting ornaments from 1/8" Baltic Birch, does the shark cut these clean?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the community of woodworkers G.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thanks for joining us here.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MisterG said:


> I am thinking about purchasing one of the three Shark units. I am leaning toward the PRO Plus...what some others experience and opinions? Also, when cutting ornaments from 1/8" Baltic Birch, does the shark cut these clean?



Welcome to the forum.

I trust you find the answer you seek.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've heard great things about the shark pro and I imagine the pro plus would meet the same standards. I haven't cut any ply that thin with my cnc but i have cut tempered hardboard. My experience with the ply i have cut and milled with my machine would suggest a downcut spiral or straight flute. The thin veneer tends to splinter up with an upcut spiral. You'll need to make sure that the material doesn't lift when being cut. This may force sawdust under it causing it to lift further. Setting up a vac table and using tabs to secure the material being cut would be a good idea. Otherwise a small cnc router like this would work well if these issues are addressed. Because the machines are smaller, using a wet dry vac and a milled board should work fine. If you purchase a cnc router always go as big as you can afford. The versatility of the machine is only limited by your software, your imagination and it's size. My machine is 24x 26 and by indexing i use it to mill 3/4 ply for case goods. This includes holes for adjustable shelf pins. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Some Pics of hardboard cut for fretwork and wall decor


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

cant wait to get my shark pro plus


----------

